# Under substrate fertilizer for Hemianthus callitrichoides



## menudown (31 Aug 2013)

Hi folks!
I'm a recently joined new member of this society from Korea. But I got a great help for my hemianthus callitrichoides which was yellowing and floating for poor CO2 distribution. Many thanks to 'Ceg4048'.

My first question is that does HC absorb nutrition mainly from their root so do I need to reset my tank after they consumed all fertilizer under substrate? 

Second question is do regular trimming can prevent HC from choking and melting bottom layer?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (31 Aug 2013)

Hi,
Welcome mate ! 
Foliar uptake is easier for plant so they will choose that route. This will be for HC, crypts, sword Etc...
They will use less energy to take nutrient from there, because it is shorter for them to bring nutrient from leave to tip of the plant, than from roots to tip. 
If you dose water at EI level (high concentration of nutrient) you don't need to have a nutrient rich substrate. So even if roots uptake is a "must" for certain plant, you don't need to put additives in there. 

Trimming HC will not prevent HC from melting. Melting and yellowing is due to poor CO2 methods. But if CO2 is good trimming will help the HC to grow more compact and to side shoot. 

Hope that help mate and that it makes sense. 

Cheers


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 Aug 2013)

If you dont trim hc regularly it will lift where the lower part is starved of light. I cut mine right back as far as i dare when it gets to 2-3 cm high.


----------

